# Tommy Farmer



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Sad news in the Farmer household. Tommy's mother is ill. I do not have specific details, nor am I going to bother him right now asking. From what I understand, they are taking it a day at a time. Please keep Tommy's and Charlie's family in your prayers.

Sorry I couldn't fill in more details.

Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Prayers sent for the Farmer family. I hope everything turns out all right.

Evan


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

My Prayers are with your mom and the rest of your family Tommy.


----------



## Kinnakeeter (May 30, 2009)

Tommy, I hope you get some good news soon. Thinking about you bro! -Will


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*Charlie/Tommy*

So sorry to hear your mom is ill. My family and I send you our prayers.
Bob S


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Prayers and best wishes


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

Best wishes To the Farmers .


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Prayerrs*

Prayers sent! C2


----------



## reelbiglou (Mar 3, 2008)

*Prayers*

May all turn out well, 
praying for the best


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks to all. I appreciate all of the thoughts and prayers.

Tommy


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Thanks Guys,
I want to add a little bit about our Mother, Our Father died in '68, I was "grown and gone", our older sister was married and building her own life. The kids, Debbie, Tommy, and Joanne were, I think 6, 4, and 2 at the time. She raised those kids while being a "cafeteria lady" where they went to elementary school. She never took a dime from any government or state welfare program until she retired on her social security. And to the best of my knowledge none of them ever spent a night in jail. I was down last weekend and Mother didn't know me, but that really does not bother me, I will always remember her as the woman who loved me, raised me, and whipped my rear end when I need it.
charlie


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear the news.

Keep your heads up Gents- she sounds like a fine lady, Charlie.
Thoughts are with you.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Tommy and Charlie,

My family and I will also be keeping her in our prayers. I also pray for strength for both of you.

LarryB


----------



## gonesurffishin (Feb 24, 2010)

big brother said:


> I will always remember her as the woman who loved me, raised me, and whipped my rear end when I need it.
> charlie


my mom went to be with the Lord sept. 6 ,2001 and i just want to say that those are some of the best and unforgetable times i remember too.........prayers are being sent your way guys..............GSF


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

big brother said:


> Thanks Guys,
> I want to add a little bit about our Mother, Our Father died in '68, I was "grown and gone", our older sister was married and building her own life. The kids, Debbie, Tommy, and Joanne were, I think 6, 4, and 2 at the time. She raised those kids while being a "cafeteria lady" where they went to elementary school. She never took a dime from any government or state welfare program until she retired on her social security. And to the best of my knowledge none of them ever spent a night in jail. I was down last weekend and Mother didn't know me, but that really does not bother me, I will always remember her as the woman who loved me, raised me, and whipped my rear end when I need it.
> charlie


Charlie is exactly right. Mom is an amazing woman. I was the middle child of the second batch and she raised us as a single mom before being a single mom was the in thing to do. I was 6 when daddy died so I never really knew him. Mom raised us right, instilled the value of hard work and taught us right from wrong.

And like Charlie said, never a dime from welfare. I still don't know how she did what she did with what she had. 

Tommy


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have been keeping your entire family in my prayers. Sounds like she was an amazing woman


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Tommy, you and your family are in my prayers...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Tommy and Charlie, sounds like a great Mother who loved her kids very much. Prayers sent ya'lls way from my family to yours. 

Carlos


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Our prayers and thoughts are with you Tommy & Charlie . 

Your mother is giant among women given that she kept you in check. 


Regards


----------



## bluemicky (Jan 30, 2009)

im not a religous man in any shape or form Tommy but i really hope your mum pulls through,i send her my best wishes in the meantime.


----------



## tornasol (Nov 8, 2006)

Best wishes for you Farmers


----------



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

*My best wishes*

My prayers are with you Tommy, Charlie and the rest of your family.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Prayers offered up for your mom and the entire family.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear the bad news..


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Tommy, Charlie,...
Its all about what they did Brothers. Celebrate it guys (and your sisters). 

I tend to think I can carry on the legacy of our family, add to it, and be celebrated for something we did too. I'm sure my pops and mom would be proud of me or my bros and sis's. History will only tell, and it's quite intresting. Be strong, and good luck.

By the way Tommy. Give me a call if you get the chance, want to throw something by you....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thoughts and prayers on the way!


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Tommy - You & all of your family are in our thoughts in this time of need. 

We are currently dealing with our own issues as our daughter is waiting to under go surgery (this I found out whilst in Croatia in the ICSF WC's). 

Andy & Vicki.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*your mom sounds like a wonderful...*



big brother said:


> Thanks Guys,
> I want to add a little bit about our Mother, Our Father died in '68, I was "grown and gone", our older sister was married and building her own life. The kids, Debbie, Tommy, and Joanne were, I think 6, 4, and 2 at the time. She raised those kids while being a "cafeteria lady" where they went to elementary school. She never took a dime from any government or state welfare program until she retired on her social security. And to the best of my knowledge none of them ever spent a night in jail. I was down last weekend and Mother didn't know me, but that really does not bother me, I will always remember her as the woman who loved me, raised me, and whipped my rear end when I need it.
> charlie


woman. i will keep you guys in my prayers.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Tommy , I hope your family is finds comfort in Grace.......


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Tommy and Big Brother - I will be praying for you, your mother, and your family.

- Tom


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

*Prayers sent to Tommy and his family.*

From your student and always friend.
Chris


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Mom passed away this morning.
charlie


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Charlie and Tommy, I'm really sorry to hear the bad news... Hopefully now all the pain and suffering is over. She is in a better place..


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

If there is anything I can do, please let me know...

Robert


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

May GOd bless you and your family Tommy. I will say a prayer for you.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Charlie and Tommy, your family is in my prayers


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

me and my wife wishes the best for you and your family, she is no longer in pain


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Sorry for ya'lls great loss! Our prayers are with you during this time.

Carlos


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

very sad to hear that
my prayers go out to you


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Very sorry to hear that . May God rest her soul .


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sorry to hear, she is in a better place now! Prayers to you and your family!


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Our prayer are with you and the family , celebrate her legacy


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers for your family Tommy.


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Tommy, I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

Charlie and Tommy, I'm sorry for your lost.

Frank


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

My thoughts and prayers are with the Farmer family. We all celebrate her life here and rejoice in knowing that her new life is with God our Farther. 

In Our Prayers,

LarryB


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

LarryB said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with the Farmer family. We all celebrate her life here and rejoice in knowing that her new life is with God our *Farther*.
> 
> In Our Prayers,
> 
> LarryB


You still at the casting tournament Larry, you seem to have _farther_ on your mind -- 

Sorry Gents-- A moment of levity at perhaps an improper moment,, 

My Deepest Sympathies to the Farmer family.


Mark


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

*My heart goes out to you and your family.*

Chris


----------



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

My condolences Tommy and Charlie


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Tommy (Kim) & Charlie,

Sorry to hear of your loss, you are all in our thoughts.

Andy & Vicki


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Tommy, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers........


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Tommy and Charlie,

Our deepest condolences for your loss. 

Please take care,
Don & June


----------

